# LS MT3 factory 3rd function slow and coupled with loader controls



## Dtubbs (Jun 18, 2021)

I installed the LS factory third function kit, it mounts directly to the side of the loader valve body and has two solenoids. The kit included a spool that it made no mention of where to install and I still have this part.

My grapple runs but extremely slowly (as in uselessly slowly) unless I actuate one of the loader's valves while simultaneously actuating the third function.

Does anyone know where to install the extra part to make this work right? My dealer doesn't. They've never installed the factory kit, only aftermarket .. brilliant.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Dtubbs, welcome to the forum.

Watch this video to see if there's anything that may help you.


----------



## Dtubbs (Jun 18, 2021)

sixbales said:


> Howdy Dtubbs, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Watch this video to see if there's anything that may help you.


Thanks but I figured it out and posted this video last night


----------



## mswvette (6 mo ago)

Did your last video solve the issue? Would you recommend the factory valve over a 3rd party.

TIA

Mark Wooldridge


----------

